# Scotts lawn tractor



## BigDaddyD (Nov 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a manual for a Scotts lawn tractor? It is made by John Deere and is a model Gx2048T010136. I need to know the correct installation of the mower deck belt. Unless I have to put a twist in the belt it has me stumped.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Can you take a picture of the deck pullys and the belt? Maybe if we see it, we can figure out the proper orientation of the belt.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Are sure you got the right model #, I looked on the Scotts website and couldn't locate your particular model. Might have overlooked it though, http://www.deere.com/en_US/scotts/index.html , this is the site if you want to check yourself. They do have owner's manuals available. Hope it helps.

Jon


----------



## BigDaddyD (Nov 27, 2006)

I will double check the model numbers tonight and get back with you. I don't have a camera to take a picture with or I would.


----------



## BigDaddyD (Nov 27, 2006)

*found the answer*

Thanks guys, I double checked the model number last night and it was correct so I called John Deere who told I have a L2048 even though the model is a GX2048. I dont know how I was supposed to know that but go figure.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Does it look like this? http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMGX22058_F5/Output/Index.html


----------



## BigDaddyD (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks hdman, that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

